

Is Microsoft Challenging Google on HTTP 2.0 with WebSocket? - zandi
http://readwrite.com/2012/03/28/microsoft-sees-googles-hand-fo#awesm=~odKAMH6FsZJd0v
Back in 2009, Google began an industry discussion about a prospective upgrade to HTTP protocol - the application that enables the Web over the Internet. The concept is called SPDY, and to date, conventional wisdom held that while some are skeptical of Google&#x27;s motives, as a concept, SPDY was running unopposed. Maybe not any more. This week…
======
mtgx
"Encryption must be optional to allow HTTP 2.0 to meet certain scenarios and
regulations."

Wait - regulations? They're not saying what I think they're saying, are they?
Do they mean they should build it in such a way that is wiretappable by the
NSA? I know they've made similar statements about Skype's new architecture.

Also, I disagree that encryption shouldn't be mandatory. At this point it
should be. I understand it will cause some bumps in the road, but the sooner
we can get from a small percentage of the web traffic being encrypted, to
close to 100 percent, the better. If that means enforcing something like this
Steve Jobs-style, so be it.

